# Bow Tiller for three under



## stubshaft (Aug 14, 2014)

I have been shooting split finger for over forty years.  I recently decided to try three under again.  I have found that with my bows and the way that I shoot, there is little difference in the position of the nock point.  

I also haven't noticed a large increase in bow vibration or noise either.  

I was wondering if any of you noticed a real world difference between bows tillered specifically for three under versus split finger?  and if so what were they?


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 14, 2014)

Three under can be louder, particularly if the bow isn't tillered that way, but not always. I find the longer the bow, the less the tiller really matters.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes: I tiller almost even for 3 under, versus top limb stronger with split finger, (about 1/8" positive).
I measure from the end of the fades, to the back of the string.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 14, 2014)

I have tillered them positive, even, and even experimented with negative tiller. I do find 3 under to be louder, but not much. I agree that longer bows don't seem to be as fussy regarding tiller( or anything else for that matter). I do run a little higher nock point 3 under.

I think design has more to do with it than anything.Straight limbed, Hill style bows tend to be quieter than hybrids or recurves. I believe it's the ratio of glass to wood in the limbs. In other words, thinner limbs with more glass to wood ratio tend to have a higher pitched frequency than limbs that are thicker and deep cored.

I shot Sunday with Donnie Poole. He was shooting an osage selfbow and you couldn't hear it go off.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 14, 2014)

After stalking the postman for a few hours, I finally took possession of a 62" longbow today, that is tillered for split. I shoot 3 under and all of my other bows are tillered for 3 under; however, after tinkering around, with different arrows and field point/broadhead weight combos, this one is easily the quietest bow I own. The string nock height is set in the same range as my other bows too.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 14, 2014)

My recurve is noticeably quieter when I shoot split.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 14, 2014)

There is no difference when tillered from even to possitive 3/16" on top. This is more of a gimmick started who knows where. 

In a self bow, they say that is a different story. 

Nock point will almost always be higher with three under and if you can learn to relax your drawing arm and shoot using back tension, three under will be as quiet as anything you have ever done.

BIgJim


----------



## stubshaft (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for your responses.  My experiences were along the same lines but wasn't sure if I was the odd duck.


----------

